# question about bimmerfest



## preetyboyjay (Apr 2, 2003)

I know this is a dumb question but so the event for this weekend is sold out meaning no one else can attend it or what????


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

"Sold Out" means that pre-registration has reached a level
at which we can no longer guarantee a (parking) space for everyone... 

Bimmerfest is not like a concert or a sporting event.

There are no fences to keep anyone out.

The only limitation is on site parking.

Due to the close proximity of Cutter Motors to the very
large La Cumbre Plaza Shopping Center, anchored by
Sears and Robinson's, as well as substantial street parking
availablity on both Hope Avenue and Hitchcock Way, 
we can accomodate more guests than those who 
have pre-registered...

There is also the issue of free food. 

We have planned on providing meals to approximately
1,200 guests. If many more than pre-registered
attend, some will go hungry... 

But hey, we're going to be having too much fun to 
think about eating, right??


----------



## ///M_TEEJ (Apr 6, 2003)

*Im registered...one of the e46 M3*



Jon Shafer said:


> *"Sold Out" means that pre-registration has reached a level
> at which we can no longer guarantee a (parking) space for everyone...
> 
> Bimmerfest is not like a concert or a sporting event.
> ...


----------



## ///M_TEEJ (Apr 6, 2003)

*Im registered...one of the e46 M3's..*

What time should i be at cutter in order to get a good spot..or do you assign where the cars go?



Jon Shafer said:


> *"Sold Out" means that pre-registration has reached a level
> at which we can no longer guarantee a (parking) space for everyone...
> 
> Bimmerfest is not like a concert or a sporting event.
> ...


----------

